# have katana, need money. wat do



## number1failure (Jul 25, 2010)

read the title pplz. i have a 1045 high carbon steel battle ready samurai katana with sheath/scabbard. also, i need money. what do I do?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

Rob hillbilly bank.


----------



## Logan (Jul 25, 2010)

Use the sword to hold the president hostage and ask for a randsom!

Edit: DON'T DO THIS!!

Edit2: owait no one likes Obama... DO EET!!


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

Get a japanese girl and make her cosplay as Yachiyo
You could do it yourself, but I'm not sure you could pull off a Takanashi


Spoiler











Yachiyo ^


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

No. Just no. Get your anime fantasies out of here. Real women>drawn girls.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> No. Just no. Get your amine fantasies out of here. Real women>drawn girls.



I don't understand the connection to what Edward just posted....


You should dress like the guy from lone wolf and cub and scam people with a baby.


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> No. Just no. Get your amine fantasies out of here. Real women>drawn girls.



What does this have to do with wimminz?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 25, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> No. Just no. Get your amine fantasies out of here. Real women>drawn girls.



Why so srs?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > No. Just no. Get your amine fantasies out of here. Real women>drawn girls.
> ...



LOL


----------



## number1failure (Jul 25, 2010)

I wonder how it would do on Ebay or Craigslist....


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

**** iPad. Anime is auto-corrected as amine. 

Now I just look like a fool.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I wonder how it would do on Ebay or Craigslist....



where did you get the katana? although carbon steel is steel with carbon right? not pure steel?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I wonder how it would do on Ebay or Craigslist....



Oh, you wanted a serious answer...

Right. 

Uh. Try eBay. I'm sure there are tons of people who want a katana.


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> **** iPad. Anime is auto-corrected as amine.
> 
> Now I just look like a fool.



dunbesosrs k?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

Kitrynot


----------



## Samania (Jul 25, 2010)

Get a bunch of monkeys, and eat them.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 25, 2010)

Melt down the metal and form it into a few sporks and get top dollar for it. Sell the handle as firewood and you're ready to go.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 25, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> although carbon steel is steel with carbon right? not pure steel?



>although carbon steel is steel with carbon right? not pure steel?

wat

My face:


----------



## VP7 (Jul 25, 2010)

number1failure said:


> read the title pplz. i have a 1045 high carbon steel battle ready samurai katana with sheath/scabbard. also, i need money. what do I do?



Get a Job.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 25, 2010)

Logan said:


> Use the sword to hold the president hostage and ask for a randsom!
> 
> Edit: DON'T DO THIS!!
> 
> Edit2: owait no one likes Obama... DO EET!!



I like Obama.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Use the sword to hold the president hostage and ask for a randsom!
> ...



yeah but you're not american so it doesn't count


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> No. Just no. Get your anime fantasies out of here. Real women>drawn girls.



It turns out not all of us are capable of getting real women, so we settle for second best. (I'm not inferring anything about Edward as I known nothing about him personally).


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> <halo3noob>z0mg ur so l33t hao u get teh katana armurz bodie p33ce i wan dat adn teh flaming hayabusa helmit plzzzz tel meh i haz all the orginul gaem acheevments adn i wan recon armurz adn katana plz help meh</halo3noob>
> 
> srsly, just sell it somewhere for a good price. can't offer much more help there.



He's trading it for arubik crubs.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 25, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Use the sword to hold the president hostage and ask for a randsom!
> ...



wow rly.


----------



## zachtastic (Jul 25, 2010)

number1failure said:


> read the title pplz. i have a 1045 high carbon steel *battle ready* samurai katana with sheath/scabbard. also, i need money. what do I do?



I think you answered your own question. hint: highwayman.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 26, 2010)

4Chan said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > although carbon steel is steel with carbon right? not pure steel?
> ...



Awww, 4chan got there first...


----------

